# Topics > Space >  Cooperative space robotics, SRI International (SRI), Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - SRI International (SRI)

sri.com/case-studies/cooperative-space-robotics-for-future-space-missions

----------


## Airicist

Victor Aguero talks about the business of space (Part 1)

Jun 23, 2020




> Dr. Victor Aguero joins host Reenita Hora to talk about how how small satellites are having a big impact on the business of space.
> 
> Victor Aguero is Senior Principal Research Engineer at SRI Robotics in Menlo Park, CA. In the first part of his interview they discuss the future of business in space, from satellite constellations to space traffic, and how these new technologies will augment business capabilities on earth.

----------


## Airicist

Victor Aguero talks SRI’s robots in space initiative (Part 2)

Jun 30, 2020




> Victor Aguero is Senior Principal Research Engineer at SRI Robotics in Menlo Park, CA. In the second part of his interview they discuss SRI’s space robotics program, from using surgical robots to repair satellites in space, to specialized manufacturing in zero gravity environments.

----------

